# Question regarding forum etiquette



## Ben (Nov 6, 2010)

Hello all... I'd like opinion from moderators, long time members, etc regarding posting opinions of online retailers in the saltwater industry. I've had a very poor experience with one and want to share the facts of that experience, but I want to do it properly. Is there a section that is more appropriate than others? Is this even allowed? I will only reveal facts regarding the experience. Thoughts?


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

Posting facts and experiences can be very helpful to members, so there's usually not much of an issue if that's what you're wanting to do. Just create a thread in the appropriate section, title if according to what you're talking about, and post away. If you have several points to make about a similar topic though (like maybe advice on conditioning water from the tap, and water change amounts), try to keep them in the same thread by just posting new replies in the same thread, that way the forum doesn't get too cluttered up.

The issue is loading your posts with outside links and/or advertisements for selling things all over the forum. That's what we consider spam and will get someone's account banned if they keep doing it.

If you DO wish to post advertisements on the forum, then you can become a sponsoring member.

Advertise on AquariumForum.com

The $10 a month service gives you your own section here where you can advertise all you want, and even keep all of your advice in there if you'd like.


----------



## Ben (Nov 6, 2010)

My experience wasn't positive. What I will do is compile a list of positive and negative experiences with online suppliers, to make it a bit more comprehensive and a help to aquarists instead of a bash session against one retailer in particular. Thank you for your advice, the last thing I want is to be banned from the forum, too much good information!


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

Well if you're looking just to comment about a brand or supplier, you can do so here. If you're talking about a specific product like a certain filter or food, you can post it here


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

I see a few forums that won't even let you mention a Shop name unless they are in the sponsors which to me defeats what a web forum is about, how can we share ideas, thoughts or experiences if we can't speak our minds.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

We try to give and get as much info as possible here. Products I name by name and brand and even good online retailers, but as hobbyist we need to have both sides of the coin. All I would ask to see is that it's done with taste and that the whole store is told.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

As long as everything is 100% TRUELY FACTUAL then rant away, we've all had our issues with some retailers and 9 out of 10 of us will find a new vendor/retailer but some folk out there keep going back I think just to feed the urge to complain.

Just make sure you know what you are doing, The site owners can get in some legal heat if you dont know the true legalities of talking negative about a business or individual.
Right to free speech, right to free press, YEAH RIGHT.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Yea, as A-H mentioned, we encourage these types of discussions, it helps everyone.. it helps people know who to trust, who to avoid, and it helps companies with good products and services become more known, and it helps companies who need improvement know what they need to improve upon. 

These are the areas: 
*Aquarium Product Reviews* 
This forum is for reviews (good or bad) of aquarium related products, new product announcements, questions about a particular product, and all other product review threads. Fresh, Salt, Pond, etc. Any review about any product is welcome. Please start a new thread and share your thoughts. 


*Store and Seller Reviews* 
This forum is for reviewing particular stores, online or offline, as well as reviews of particular sellers here in the forum.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Jarred is right, you wouldnt believe how many companies employ "social network specialists" just to bring these first hand feedback and issues to the right people, its exactly how the marineland recall got real recognition and marineland has gone forth and issued a full reimbursed recall.
Ive seen alot of people go off on their own retardedness and blame everyone but themselves. It gets old just seeing it but stuff like this doesnt help them at all.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> Jarred is right, you wouldnt believe how many companies employ "social network specialists" just to bring these first hand feedback and issues to the right people, its exactly how the marineland recall got real recognition and marineland has gone forth and issued a full reimbursed recall.
> Ive seen alot of people go off on their own retardedness and blame everyone but themselves. It gets old just seeing it but stuff like this doesnt help them at all.


+1


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> Jarred is right, you wouldnt believe how many companies employ "social network specialists" just to bring these first hand feedback and issues to the right people, its exactly how the marineland recall got real recognition and marineland has gone forth and issued a full reimbursed recall.
> Ive seen alot of people go off on their own retardedness and blame everyone but themselves. It gets old just seeing it but stuff like this doesnt help them at all.


My company isn't a fish store, but we employ a 3rd party to browse through forms, social outlets to get feedback on us and try to remedy any bad-feedback  So reviews are always helpful.


----------

